
25 Body Hacks to Supercharge Yourself - niktrix
http://brainz.org/25-body-hacks/?utm_source=scribol&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=scribol
======
lothar
Some of these aren't bad. I'd check out Zero to Superhero
<http://www.zerotosuperhero.com> for some pretty cool bodyhacks (yes, it's $10
but for 247 pages I found some value there).

------
syaz1
Nice but I find it troubling to give "bite your tongue" as advice. There are a
lot more safer way to incite pain such as pinching your arms. Tongue biting?

